

Ask HN: Simple ticketing system for tech support? - carvil

What support ticket system do you use to support your API? Is there an alternative to the typical zendesk&#x2F;freshdesk products that is more tech oriented (code snippets, markdown, etc)?
======
vaceletm
Tuleap trackers would do the job quite well IMHO

Unlike many other "generic" tracking system, there are built-in functions to
deal with typical help desk use case: * visibility/permissions management *
very high customization * automated date management for SLA/SLO tracking

Plus it allows to have consistency between your API (dev), requirements and
ticket/support.

[https://www.tuleap.org/about-
tuleap/features/tracking](https://www.tuleap.org/about-
tuleap/features/tracking)

------
andrewrice
We've had a lot of success with osTicket:
[http://osticket.com/](http://osticket.com/)

While it doesn't have markdown or code support natively (that I'm aware of),
it's open source so it'd be very easy to implement it yourself.

------
haritap
Try supportcenter plus [http://www.manageengine.com/products/support-
center/](http://www.manageengine.com/products/support-center/)

------
gkze
I'm surprised no one has mentioned this...
[https://getbrimir.com](https://getbrimir.com)

------
skorecky
I know a few people including myself who use
[http://www.redmine.org/](http://www.redmine.org/)

~~~
carvil
Do you use it to handle customer's questions/emails? I see redmine more as a
project management tool rather than a ticketing system, but I might have
missed a few features.

------
carvil
Does anyone know what Heroku uses for their support system?

